# Anyone considering buying a puppy from Jandaz in the UK 🇬🇧



## Sandrucella (Aug 14, 2021)

… well if so please do your research first and please please check out the multiple articles regarding this establishment at









Farms of Shame


Exposing the Puppy Farm Business




farmsofshame.wordpress.com


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Raffles are the front to another huge puppy farming operation, now renamed to Humhpries I think.

I would not touch any of the large commercial breeders.


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

I say it over and over again, I really hope that one day it won't be allowed to sell animals for money. Agreed very large commercial breeders will always mean that they cannot fully take care and socialise the litter. Having ONE litter is a handful and requires lots of work.


----------



## RuthieBear (Sep 10, 2021)

Thank you for posting this. We actually emailed Humphries to state we were interested in being placed on a waiting list. It's hard to find a reputable breeder. We are on rescue center books too and would prefer rescue but we have never owned a dog before and haven't been lucky so far because of this. Even though we both work from home full time, own our house with a garden and don't have kids


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Do NOT buy from them! They are an absolute puppy mill! Please do not support them so that they can continue abusing innocent dogs.
You are right, it is hard to find a reputable breeder, but I am sure you will find a good one


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Check out this group for information about Raffles which was the former trading name of Humphries - Facebook Groups

The number of litters is just staggering - 178 in 2018, 256 in 2019 - that is litters not pups!


----------



## Lynne2711# (Oct 28, 2021)

RuthieBear said:


> Thank you for posting this. We actually emailed Humphries to state we were interested in being placed on a waiting list. It's hard to find a reputable breeder. We are on rescue center books too and would prefer rescue but we have never owned a dog before and haven't been lucky so far because of this. Even though we both work from home full time, own our house with a garden and don't have kids


You sound ideal.
Did you find a puppy yet??


----------



## RuthieBear (Sep 10, 2021)

Lynne2711# said:


> You sound ideal.
> Did you find a puppy yet??


Hello! We will be picking our little lady up at the beginning of April. She is from an accidental litter belonging to our neighbours. Their dog had a brief encounter with another cockapoo. We know the mum and we have met the Dad now too. It's not ideal as she won't be from a breeder but at least we know the family and they are not breeding. Both dogs are due to be given the snips soon and they are only giving the pups to family and friends. Our friends will be getting another of the little girls so they will still see each other all the time. Ours is a little white girl with silver patches and she is so cute and tiny!


----------

